

Ask YC: in SV, how to meet with lawyer for free? - lisp_newb

Hi! I'm in SV, Stanford in particular. I want to talk to a lawyer about LLC / C corporation, and was wondering if there was a way I could do this for free (not the actual filing of paperwork; but talking to them to decide if I should file.) Any tips / tricks / ideas for small startups dealing with lawyers would be appreciated. Thanks!
======
tstegart
If you don't know any lawyers, this is very tough. If you do know lawyers,
then say "I'm debating starting a company, can I take you out to lunch and get
your opinion on a few things?" Then take them out to lunch at a nice place,
and ask them a few questions. Whatever you do, don't waste time, so read up
about starting a company before you meet with them, and don't ask them to do
any actual work for free.

------
ideas101
this will not help you 100% but not a bad idea to read:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=287317>

<http://www.incfile.com/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=273772>

[http://www.thinkingserious.com/2007/12/17/online-legal-
help-...](http://www.thinkingserious.com/2007/12/17/online-legal-help-for-
small-businesses/)

